# 16 Guitars Stolen - Edmonton - Stang Guitars



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

PSA everyone. 

Last night there was a burglary at Stang Guitars in Edmonton and 16 guitars were stolen.
10 Gibson's and 6 Epiphone's.

The photo's are posted on their Facebook, linked bellow.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1133400633398337



I'm good friends with the owner and quite bothered by this as this is a community store and not even 1 year old. 
Pretty sad sight to see the empty wall...









Here's a pic of the Serial's and details.









Please share their Facebook link above and keep your eyes out, and maybe swing by and support the store if you're in the area. 
It just happens to be one amazing store.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Can you re post the Sn# details, the pic didn't fully load. Also, is there a way to see pics without a FB account?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

That's a damn shame. It is a beautiful store and I've been in there several times to drool over the guitars hanging on the walls. I hope they find the bastards.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Can you re post the Sn# details, the pic didn't fully load. Also, is there a way to see pics without a FB account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I'll see what I can do.
Thats weird that the pics is loading like that?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Damn, I was in there yesterday afternoon trying to make a deal on a bass. Ugly and heartbreaking.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

buyusfear said:


> I'll see what I can do.
> Thats weird that the pics is loading like that?


All good, looked on home puter to see full pictures.
Man, that total sucks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Life's too short to have to deal with the special kind of fuckwit assholes who steal like this. The music business and related economy is iffy enough without such challenges. And pity the guy who unknowingly gets sucked into buying stolen goods.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's so sad. We've watched so many new music stores come & go over the years and you know every one of them was someone's dream. It's a tough business. The last thing the owner of a beautiful new store needs is a huge theft (or any theft for that matter). It's like breaking into and robbing a church.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So, I was back in this aft and had a long talk w. Tyler and one of the other guys (I should know the other 3 guys' names but don't shame on me, I've dealt with them all for years and years since they were at Avenue). 

-They didn't have bars or rolldowns in front, and were waiting hoping to not spend that $ just yet. They're getting quotes now
-They have good insurance. They just (well, mostly) care and are glad that noone got hurt
-The thieves hit at 2 am and it really was just a smash and grab. The first few guitars on the wall closest to the door that got taken were cheap Epiphones. Then they went durrr what are we doing, and skipped 6-7 Epis (the better ones, limited runs or more optioned out) to go after the Gibsons. They took Gibsons that had already been marked down to move them on - like 2015 turds with the metal nuts etc., and only got a couple real good ones, see list above. The first guitar they left was a real nice goldtop (you can see it behind the pillar in the first photo up top), and the 2nd one next down the line was a $14,000 Custom Shop model (above and left of the Gretsch in the photo up top). I say again, those were left in the store. They had to climb over some vintage Fender amps and a Dr Z to get at the guitars. They had no real idea what they were doing.
-The boys were glad no customer consigment pieces were taken and have decided to have 100% of those upstairs at the most remote point from the doorway.


----------

